
Seriously, Elon Musk? Are You Kidding Me with This Tunnel? What Is This? - smacktoward
https://slate.com/business/2018/12/elon-musks-los-angeles-tunnel-has-so-little-promise-its-a-miracle-he-built-it-at-all.html
======
village-idiot
Given that Elon Musk and Tesla are tied to each other at the hip, he cannot
possibly admit the following:

America's obsession with the car is a mistake that will need to be corrected
in this century.

I am not saying "ban all the cars". Cars are extremely useful tools. But
America has been running on the implicit idea that everyone must own a car,
and that all transport must be handled in a personally owned vehicle. This is
both unsustainable ecologically, economically, and infrastructurally (I know
that's not a word).

Creating a "mass transit" system to drag personal cars around at 155mph to
"solve" congestion is just a laughable half step that's clearly worse than
doing nothing at all.

~~~
A2017U1
Why is a private company responsible for the failings of government?

~~~
smt88
I have no idea how you read GP in a way that implied that Musk is responsible
for the transportation issues in the US.

They were just criticizing the idea that Musk has found a good, future-proof
solution.

~~~
A2017U1
Compared to doing nothing at all it's seems like an improvement over the
status quo.

Very easy to criticise, but the simplicity of a road into the ground vs
numerous subway stations/surrounding infrastructure is an order of magnitude
different in terms of cost and time.

~~~
cimmanom
And yet a subway system can transport several orders of magnitude more people
in the same space.

------
mwachs
I tried posting the very critical The Concourse article about this
([https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/visionary-brain-genius-
elo...](https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/visionary-brain-genius-elon-musk-
has-invented-the-world-1831210269)) and it kept saying it was already posted
even though there's no result for it. Does HN blacklist certain sites?

~~~
smacktoward
Oh yes. Yes they do. Anything related to Gawker (which Deadspin is: see
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadspin](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadspin))
has long been _persona non grata_ around here.

